# Spider attack faucet.



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

This was the faucet I was messing with when the spider wanted to get frisky with me.

First pic makes me wonder if it is more efficient to not measure and just cut two wrong holes. Someone's eyeballs need calibration.

Cultured marble top, looks like the guys that cut the holes love to use the wallow it out unevenly method. Go figure since cultured marble is soft. Had the GC get me some big washers, this Altmans faucet didn't come with any or even show them in the parts diagram.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Ya gotta love counter/cabinet/tile guys. Even if you leave prints, or if they will be working there when the HO is home and leave the fixture for them to physical see it, my money is always on some kind of screw up. Odds are above 50% something will be wrong.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Or a part mysteriously disappears.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Clear instructions to HO, repeated many times at various times when leaving a fixture with a customer is they are now responsible for any part and including the entire fixture if left with them. They own it after first payment and are responsible for it. 50% up front, 25% after rough, 25% on final. First payment covers fixtures plus some labor. Not responsible for material left in their care. In the contract.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

failure to pre engineer an installation is not our problem unless we are paid for it.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

chonkie said:


> This was the faucet I was messing with when the spider wanted to get frisky with me.
> 
> First pic makes me wonder if it is more efficient to not measure and just cut two wrong holes. Someone's eyeballs need calibration.
> 
> Cultured marble top, looks like the guys that cut the holes love to use the wallow it out unevenly method. Go figure since cultured marble is soft. Had the GC get me some big washers, this Altmans faucet didn't come with any or even show them in the parts diagram.


The visual impression in the first pic is a good representation of their work I must say.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

OpenSights said:


> The visual impression in the first pic is a good representation of their work I must say.


Cut the hole twice and still missed the stub out...:laughing:


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

That's an expensive faucet for a cultured marble top


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

What drills can be used on cultered marble? I have only seen it pre-drilled


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Standard bi metal wood hole saws cut through it with ease. If your going to making more than a few, a carbide core bit is what you want.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Right on. Never drilled it but have sanded edge to compensate for an out of square corner


----------

